# How are British expats welcomed in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the number of Chinese expats moving to Australia continues to grow, and there is increased interest from India, it is Britain that has always seen a constant flow of expats to Australia. There is a history between the two countries which goes back hundreds of years and while looking at the mass media you [...]

Click to read the full news article: How are British expats welcomed in Australia?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

